# Raccoon dogs winter update



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,
thought i would update with abit on my raccoon dogs now its snowing, there full winter coat is on them now stunning looking hope you agree.








me and the female (coco)









the male (taz) saying hi








my partner saying hi to coco








my son saying hi to coco and partner with taz








all again








taz in snow








taz again








taz saying hi again.

hope you enjoy the update, they dont do much this time of year alot less playing and eating so kinda slowing them selfs down. still come and say hi whenever we are around mind. still sooooooooo friendly


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Fantastic! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

As stunning as ever, they really are beautiful animals:flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pics :2thumb: so nice to see them being part of the fmaily fun in the snow.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Just lovely!

Dave.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning ! Way cuter than dogs..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks for your comments guys/girls


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

beautiful creatures... gorgeous coats.. all fuzzy!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Stunning. Absolutely gorgeous! Are you hoping to breed in the future?


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

wow they look massive!!!! i always thought they were small!! fantastic looking *****!!(can you call them that?):blush:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow those are gorgeous, are they as cuddly as they look?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

emmabee said:


> wow they look massive!!!! i always thought they were small!! fantastic looking *****!!(can you call them that?):blush:


These are Raccoon Dogs which come from Asia and are a relative to the Fox.
Raccoon or *****" are from North America and are a relative of the Panda.
They do look the same but are totally different.
Sorry if you already knew that, confused the hell out of me when I first came across them many moon ago !


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i didn't know that...so thanks.
so are they very different to keep?
i like the look of the racoon dogs... 
gorgeous!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> i didn't know that...so thanks.
> so are they very different to keep?
> i like the look of the racoon dogs...
> gorgeous!


Totally different to keep , not as Brazen as "*****" and I have always found them very shy. They need a lot of room and are very nocturnal in Habit.
Like Foxs they will eat most things.

The OP is probably best qualified to answer any husbandry questions as it has been a while since I have worked with them.
Oh stunning animals by the way and a credit to the OP.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

emmabee said:


> wow they look massive!!!! i always thought they were small!! fantastic looking *****!!(can you call them that?):blush:


my son calls them that :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

samurai said:


> Wow those are gorgeous, are they as cuddly as they look?


yes they really are that cuddly and soooooooo soft fur



Rach1 said:


> i didn't know that...so thanks.
> so are they very different to keep?
> i like the look of the racoon dogs...
> gorgeous!


yes very very differant in soooooo many ways



AZUK said:


> Totally different to keep , not as Brazen as "*****" and I have always found them very shy. They need a lot of room and are very nocturnal in Habit.
> Like Foxs they will eat most things.
> 
> The OP is probably best qualified to answer any husbandry questions as it has been a while since I have worked with them.
> Oh stunning animals by the way and a credit to the OP.


though they are nocturnal mine come out all day long happyly playing and running around the house/garden most of the day with naps now and then but just as active at night. and yes the really do it anything they are given. they are sooo willing to come and say hello and play/anoy you unlike most raccoons which are shy (mine old pair were) and bad tempered at times.


----------

